
A manually curated list of 240+ popular programming podcast episodes - turingbook
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gIRjeB1Y_AMvtmJsZWl_dNMDJ7lPSIxiVUYyEvrP5P4/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true
======
sundaeofshock
Interesting idea. Ulf Love to see titles and primary subject to make listed.

~~~
thisisit
Adding the subjects will be really helpful.

